# Abercrombie & Fitch @ Girls only - Opening of the Jeans Store on Champs-Elysees Avenue, Paris, 12th May 2012, 10x



## BlueLynne (13 Jan. 2013)




----------



## dersoziale (14 Jan. 2013)

alles schnucklige jungs  danke


----------



## zwierzak (14 Jan. 2013)

wow.great post.Nice pictures and nice guys


----------

